# Plymouth rock?



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Is this a Plymouth Rock?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Appears to be a Cornish Rock Cross...but can't tell until I see a side view of the bird. The lack of yellow feet and beak could be a nutrition thing, so not having the usual yellow beak and feet of the White Rock is not an indicator just yet.

Could you provide a better pic from a little distance and from the side?


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Bee said:


> Appears to be a Cornish Rock Cross...but can't tell until I see a side view of the bird. The lack of yellow feet and beak could be a nutrition thing, so not having the usual yellow beak and feet of the White Rock is not an indicator just yet.
> 
> Could you provide a better pic from a little distance and from the side?


These bird aren't mine they are a friends in just curious


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

In my opinion I would say no to it being a Plymouth Rock. What do they say it is ?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yep...some line of Cornish Cross but he looks pretty undernourished for that breed. They should have more breast and thigh development by that age..could be he is older and infested with parasites?


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Bee said:


> Yep...some line of Cornish Cross but he looks pretty undernourished for that breed. They should have more breast and thigh development by that age..could be he is older and infested with parasites?


I'm not sure. Ill share the concerns


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

How would she check for parasites ?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

First she can check the skin around the vent and under the wings and look for eggs or bugs crawling. There really is no check for internal parasites unless they actually are expelled in the feces...the only way is to look closely at appearances.

Most folks just take steps to provide some relief from it...either through natural means and followed by preventative husbandry, or through medications. 

As he is a meat bird and really only good for eating, he is kind of useless in his current state if he is parasite ridden and doesn't have a meaty carcass as he should have.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

She said there weren't any parasites and I told her to try FF


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

She might consider giving him a dose of Castor Oil...it can be found at any pharmacy and even at Dollar General. It's cheap, all natural and effective. One dropper full now and another a few weeks from now should help.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Bee said:


> She might consider giving him a dose of Castor Oil...it can be found at any pharmacy and even at Dollar General. It's cheap, all natural and effective. One dropper full now and another a few weeks from now should help.


Thank you. Bee how long have you had chickens?! Your an expert


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

We started having and keeping flocks of chickens when I was 10....37 years ago. Lot's of different flocks in a lot of different coops, different breeds and a few different methods, ago. 

And all those years and birds I'm still no expert...by a long shot! It's a continual learning process and it never really ends. I love growing and learning about chicken husbandry and like trying new things that will improve on old ways, or bringing back old ways to a new generation. 

I've not met any chicken experts in this life....only God!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Haha true! He's the expert


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I will tell you something.. In just a month I have changed everything about my husbandry because of Bee. All has been a huge improvement here. I am very thankful and so is my flock Thank you Bee! I can't begin to tell you how much you have improved the flock. You will be in my prayers!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Awwwww! Thank you, Jennifer!!! How sweet! I'm so glad to have been some help to you and to others. Does my heart good to hear you say it! 

That is the goal and should be the goal for each of us...climb the ladder of information/knowledge and reach back to pull someone else up too. Makes for a better world!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Yes ma'am!


----------

